# pushing dirt



## mis jaksin (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm attempting to post a video from youtube (never done it before, hopefully it works :fc ) i just uploaded today from my phone of brutus pushing substrate around in his new enclosure...he was collecting it from one side of his enclosure, and pushing it to his hide... it was too cute not to share :lol:


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTJazPLcFRg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTJazPLcFRg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 29, 2010)

too cool


----------



## nemo66 (Mar 29, 2010)

lol that was pretty cute ive never seen a tegu do that before


----------



## reptastic (Mar 29, 2010)

lol that is too cool.


----------



## TanMan57 (Mar 29, 2010)

Really cool, Brutus's brother Zero does it only when he wants to bury his food though.


----------



## d1333 (Mar 29, 2010)

haha cool


----------



## Mr Critter (Mar 30, 2010)

My girl Tango does that with her mulch, her hide is so full she barely fits in there.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 30, 2010)

lol i totaly forgot nero used to do that when she was a hatchling only she used to push all the dirt out of the hide!


----------



## whoru (Mar 30, 2010)

thats crazy cool though


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2010)

"mommy, I want the dirt over here!"


----------



## jeepsteve (Jun 24, 2014)

My tegu is doing this as we speak ... is this anything to be concerned about?


----------

